# Which wood wood you buy?



## torchrider (Mar 17, 2010)

I have an opportunity to buy a cord of either oak (Texas live oak) or Texas Pecan for $90. I cant afford both right now. Which would you buy for smoking?


----------



## uncle_lar (Mar 17, 2010)

personally I would go for the pecan, but that just because I dont get to smoke with it too often up here in Illinois and I have ample free oak available
If your smoker is a stick burn the  oak sure makes a nice long burning fire though


----------



## torchrider (Mar 17, 2010)

I should have added that I have a traditional side fire box smoker.


----------



## graybeard (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey torch, I'd go with the pecan BUTT 50/50 WOOD be great! 90 bucks for a full cord is almost too cheap. A cord should last you a couple of years even if you smoke each week.

beard


----------



## flash (Mar 17, 2010)

Shame to have to pay for wood.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 17, 2010)

I myself would have to go with oak.


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm with the pecan group, but if you want some of both will they sell you 1/2 cord of each?


----------



## vince (Mar 17, 2010)

pecan wood is great


----------



## rdknb (Mar 17, 2010)

I like the 1/2 cord of each idea


----------



## meateater (Mar 18, 2010)

I like the 50/50 idea also. I havent used either but understand that pecan is close to hickory so I would say if you can get hickory in your area go for the oak.


----------



## chefrob (Mar 18, 2010)

i've used oak to start the bed and get the heat going and then used the pecan to flavor the meat.


----------



## countryboy19 (Mar 18, 2010)

+1

I have more wood than I know what to do with right now. And I have 3 LARGE Cherry trees that I'm supposed to cut down this spring/summer.

If you have a chainsaw put an ad on craigslist that you'll remove certain trees for free. Thats how I got the cherry trees, and I got 2 apple trees that way too (which I already took down). I also got a medium sized hickory from my brother's property.

When I smoke I typically mix my woods and go with 30% hickory, 30% apple, and 40% cherry.


----------



## schmoke (Mar 18, 2010)

If I couldn't do the 50/50 split, I'd have to go with pecan.


----------

